# Lots in POC



## KEMPOC

I have a few lots in a new neighborhood in POC. Turn north on Easy St and go north to new neighborhood (Saltwater Haven). I am building a place for myself now but have a couple additional lots I plan to sell. Mild deed restrictions. Private, gated road (gate not in place yet). I have a couple different size lots so price vary a little but range from 70k to 85k. 
Call with questions. 
Kenneth
713-946-7624


----------

